# ~Post Mint Greens~



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

im looking for a green that is close to aspen green.......like a mint , or sea foam , something with a shit load of pearl.

post the color and the name if possible.


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

anyone know the name of this color?


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Dec 27 2009, 08:12 PM~16104110
> *:nicoderm:
> *


What up John ?


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

Here's mine...original laurel green...

















Here is a similar color that I think looks sweet as fuck. It is a Toyota Camry color. I think it would look real good on the body lines of an Impala. If I was gonna change my color it would be to this or the new ice blue on the Toyota Camry. Both have a good amount of pearl.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

This is my Car Club Presidents Fleetwood I dont know the color but here it is.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 29 2009, 12:40 PM~16121993
> *This is my Car Club Presidents Fleetwood I dont know the color but here it is.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Dec 27 2009, 08:10 PM~16104087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is more the shade im looking for ..... anyone know the name of this ??


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that's the same color as mine. Its a stock
63 color. Its called laurel green.


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@Dec 30 2009, 02:11 PM~16133851
> *I'm pretty sure that's the same color as mine. Its a stock
> 63 color. Its called laurel green.
> *


the car i posted is a 62......and looks a few shades darker than laurel.

it could possibly be aspen green, which came stock in 59 i believe.

can someone confirm that its apen


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Dec 30 2009, 02:36 PM~16135155
> *the car i posted is a 62......and looks a few shades darker than laurel.
> 
> it could possibly be aspen green, which came stock in 59 i believe.
> ...


Sorry, forgot to check back in this topic...here is the 62 color chart...it's laurel green. 63 also had laurel green. 59 had the aspen.


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 29 2009, 11:40 AM~16121993
> *This is my Car Club Presidents Fleetwood I dont know the color but here it is.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: damm wat color code is dat? looks nice


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

seafoam green on the roof and dash of my 53'


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@Dec 28 2009, 07:45 PM~16114586
> *Here's mine...original laurel green...
> Here is a similar color that I think looks sweet as fuck. It is a Toyota Camry color. I think it would look real good on the body lines of an Impala. If I was gonna change my color it would be to this or the new ice blue on the Toyota Camry. Both have a good amount of pearl.
> 
> ...


is it a pear color or just looks it?


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 29 2010, 08:49 PM~17644180
> *is it a pear color or just looks it?
> *


:dunno: It's called Jasper Pearl, so I'm assuming it is a real pearl.


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@Dec 28 2009, 06:45 PM~16114586
> *Here's mine...original laurel green...
> 
> 
> ...


 







does any body know the color of this is it da same from da camry??WOULD LOOK NICE ON A LOWRIDER??


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@May 31 2010, 12:58 PM~17654744
> *:dunno:  It's called Jasper Pearl, so I'm assuming it is a real pearl.
> *


  WOULD YOU KNOW THE COLOR CODE ON THAT JASPER PEARL


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 305low_@May 31 2010, 02:42 PM~17655517
> * WOULD YOU KNOW THE COLOR CODE ON THAT JASPER PEARL
> *


6u6 :biggrin:


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)




----------

